# P250 xchange kit score



## joebeasley (Jul 1, 2012)

Stumbled across a 45 exchange kit for the 250 at a local gun shop. I couldn't find these anywhere online, so I grabbed it. (219.99) My original is the compact 9mm.

The kit works as advertised. Just swap out the fcu. The 45 shoots great, and the recoil feels the same as the 9mm.


----------

